# Jungle Nymph, HETEROPTERYX DILATATA



## Darkrai283 (Dec 5, 2014)

This diary thread will start with events from August 2013 but I haven't uploaded those photos to flickr yet...

So here's a video of a female's defensive stridulation in action (I wrote 'hissing' in the hope of getting more views.  ):


----------



## dmina (Dec 5, 2014)

That was cool.. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Darkrai283 (Dec 30, 2014)

_*[31.08.13]*_

Acquired a pair of nymphs at Bugfest.  

Female


14263074816_c0587c5a13_k by Darkrai283, on Flickr

Male &amp; Female


14263073106_e1b957b193_k by Darkrai283, on Flickr


----------



## Darkrai283 (Dec 30, 2014)

_*[02.09.13]*_

Some shots of the female.



IMG_4237 by Darkrai283, on Flickr


IMG_4236 by Darkrai283, on Flickr


IMG_4242 by Darkrai283, on Flickr


----------



## Darkrai283 (Dec 30, 2014)

_*[??.??.13]*_

Female moulted.



14285694584_039a429d25_o by Darkrai283, on Flickr


14263084246_2e097ca08c_k by Darkrai283, on Flickr


14284257272_11f2fc0796_o by Darkrai283, on Flickr


----------



## Darkrai283 (Dec 30, 2014)

_*[17.10.14]*_

Some shots of the male and female.

Female



IMG_4628 by Darkrai283, on Flickr



IMG_4617 by Darkrai283, on Flickr



IMG_4665 by Darkrai283, on Flickr

Male



IMG_4587 by Darkrai283, on Flickr



IMG_4604 by Darkrai283, on Flickr



IMG_4605 by Darkrai283, on Flickr


----------



## Darkrai283 (Dec 30, 2014)

_*[01.12.14]*_

The female moulted to subadult but then fell and ruptured it's side. :'(



14263154936_04f68335ec_o by Darkrai283, on Flickr



14286276325_ed7463fef4_k by Darkrai283, on Flickr


----------



## Darkrai283 (Dec 30, 2014)

*[26.01.14]*

Acquired a male (pre-sub) and female (sub) pair at the S.E.A.S.

_*[02.02.14]*_

Photo of the subadult female



IMG_5609 by Darkrai283, on Flickr


----------



## Darkrai283 (Dec 30, 2014)

_*[02.03.14]*_

Pics of the female and my first attempt at focus-stacking on the pre-subadult male.

Female


14282949441_25a07a0d16_o by Darkrai283, on Flickr


14099638508_57cf9d4fa0_o by Darkrai283, on Flickr

Male


14306464573_7efb656bfe_k by Darkrai283, on Flickr


----------



## Darkrai283 (Dec 30, 2014)

_*[23.03.14]*_

The wingbuds on the female are starting to swell up now.



IMG_7375 by Darkrai283, on Flickr


----------



## Darkrai283 (Dec 30, 2014)

_*[25.03.14]*_

The male moulted to subadult.



14282953161_7470e80d17_o by Darkrai283, on Flickr


14099642988_ccfbe49516_o by Darkrai283, on Flickr


----------



## Darkrai283 (Dec 30, 2014)

_*[15.04.14]*_

The female's wingbud's colours are starting to show.  



IMG_7515 by Darkrai283, on Flickr


IMG_7517 by Darkrai283, on Flickr


----------



## Darkrai283 (Dec 30, 2014)

_*[16.04.14]*_

The darned thing got stuck then fell on the floor of the enclosure while I was asleep. Her innards had ruptured out and there was nothing I could do to save her so I euthanised her in the freezer.

Considering that I already got her as a subadult at the show in January, the interval between her subadult and adult moult was 78+ days.



14099612159_927d58a2a3_o by Darkrai283, on Flickr


14099612769_43f69f6dc5_o by Darkrai283, on Flickr


----------



## Darkrai283 (Dec 30, 2014)

_*[18.04.14]*_

I tried to pin her but I had run out of pins so I had to improvise with things from the sewing box and the kitchen.  



14284275662_1f85071146_o by Darkrai283, on Flickr


14099736927_d15f8270ab_b by Darkrai283, on Flickr


14099663800_ff1b83b9a3_o by Darkrai283, on Flickr


----------



## Darkrai283 (Dec 30, 2014)

*[27.05.14]*

Guessing that the male's going to moult anytime soon. His body's really soft. Just a little concerned about his wings in the final moult since he has a little notch on his right outer-wing. Looks like something nibbled on it.



14263225376_100bdbad9c_k by Darkrai283, on Flickr


IMG_7757 by Darkrai283, on Flickr


IMG_7767 by Darkrai283, on Flickr


----------



## Darkrai283 (Dec 30, 2014)

_*[28.05.14]*_

The male moulted to adult.  



IMG_7772 by Darkrai283, on Flickr


14297222125_9cf41715e0_k by Darkrai283, on Flickr


14110671557_3441d83fea_k by Darkrai283, on Flickr


----------



## Darkrai283 (Dec 30, 2014)

_*[06.08.14]*_

Pics of the male. I managed to get a shot of his wings when I used a straw to blow at him.



IMG_8452 by Darkrai283, on Flickr


IMG_8489 by Darkrai283, on Flickr


----------



## Darkrai283 (Dec 30, 2014)

_*[04.10.14]*_

I picked up a fresh adult female for my lone male at the A.E.S show.  

... so I finally managed to get an adult pair of this species after a year and a month.  

_*[08.10.14]*_

A successful connection.  The fresh spermatophore looks like a frickin' pearl because of the colour and size of it lol.



10518710_969110719782448_3492819660861704534_n by Darkrai283, on Flickr


10574395_969111356449051_3310486474548807641_n by Darkrai283, on Flickr


----------



## Darkrai283 (Dec 30, 2014)

_*[10.11.14]*_

A shot of the demonic face of the male.  



IMG_1304 by Darkrai283, on Flickr


----------

